# Sleeping on my stomach!!!!!



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

I know this is really an utterly stupid question to ask but I haven't been sleeping well since had ET on 4th Aug, because I sleep on my stomach normally and haven't done this because I'm totally paranoid - does anyone know any reason why I shouldn't be able to sleep on my stomach?

Love Louise x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I havent slept well since my ET either. Mainly keep waking up!!!

I was told sleeping on your stomach was not a good idea.

then, later, in pgy you should not sleep on your back, then later again you should try and sleep on your left side.

This link explains a bit re sleeping positions in pgy but it seems to be more to do with comfort as to why you shouldnt sleep on your tummy.

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/sleepingpositions.html

anyone else add anything to this?

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

EBW1969 

Thanks for the link.  I know how you feel I keep waking up during the night mainly to get up for a wee (TMI) because of the 2-3 litres I am drinking during the day. So mamy more wakeful nights until my dreaded 2WW is over 

Love Louise x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Smeghead (nice name btw )   

Just wanted to reassure you.  You will be ok if you sleep on your stomach.  I sleep this way too and did until I was too big    As you can see from my profile picture I am lucky to have been succesful.

Fingers crossed honey .. they will be burrowing in as we speak.  

XX Love YodaXX


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for your reassurance. Lovely picture BTW and yours is a fabby name too. (loving Star Wars)

Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Love Louise x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm glad somebody asked this!  I start off on my back but also revert to stomach or between stomach and back as this is my comfy position.  I'm hoping its ok too, i would have thought it wouldnt harm the embies surely? xxxx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I usually love to sleep on my stomach, however I seem to be finding it really uncomfortable at the moment.  I'm only 12 weeks pregnant, thought I would get away with sleeping on my stomach for much longer.  Is anyone else finding this?

Anna x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I'm a tummy sleeper... finally at 17 weeks i gave up, i jsut weeble now!!

I think i've been unconsciously avoiding it for a while (3-4 weeks) but i realised the other day that even rolling over my tummy was feeling odd, so no more of that


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

Half way on 2ww of fet and I cant sleep on my stomach, its too uncomfortable at the moment also my (.)(.) hurt when on front. Its probably too early for symptoms of A + but its all I can think about.

Bex


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hiya,

So glad it's safe to sleep on our tummys, I too have been wondering about this.  

I'm a tummy sleeper and currently on day 10 of 2ww, my (.)(.)'s hurt a lot too but I can't sleep any other way.

Widgey
xxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I too am a tummy sleeper apart from my sore (*)(*) it is comfortable.

mitch
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks for everyones postings, its reassured me   good luck to us all   xxx


----------

